# Pocket Knife



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Gentlemen: Admittedly, I grew up south of the Mason-Dixon line, so I have certain attitudes and prejudices. One is that no man's traditional outfit is complete without a pocket knife in his pocket. Many of my Yankee friends, and the TSA, seem to think it's near kin to an assault weapon, but anyone who carries one knows that it's used daily, for the most domestic of tasks. The ladies (I get flamed when I say this, but it's true) always appreciate it, when it's appropriately flourished. So my question is, do you carry one, and can we see a picture of it? I'd show a picture of mine, but I haven't mastered the art of putting photos on the internet yet. (It's an Al Mar, Japanese, unbolstered, light, thin, sharp, inexpensive).


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

This is a wonderful topic and certainly one of which I hold a strong opinion. I can't agree more that a man is duty bound to carry a pocket knife. Of course, my screen name reveals my region, but that should make no difference.

I have both everyday knives and ones for special occasions, though no pics. I carry a leatherman micra most days in my pocket and also have a spare for my desk. Its beauty is solely in its utilitarian nature and its small size.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Mississippi: a kindred spirit! I've got one of those, too, and love it, but it lives in my fishing bag.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

https://artofmanliness.com/2008/04/01/every-man-should-carry-a-pocket-knife/

I usually carry a Col. Littleton No. 5.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a larger one for my fishing rig/camping outfit with pliers. After losing a collector's edition Case, I downgraded to cheap everyday carries. Here is my next "good" pocket knife purchase, an A.G. Russell:


----------



## raincoat (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice topic.

I'm partial to yellow handle case pocket knives. My dad's father had one. My dad has several. I have a leatherman and a real small old timer, but I'll get a yellow handle case some day.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Cool. My dad carried a barlow, which I have now, but it's a little fat for my pocket


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I have the small Swiss Army, "Esquire" I think, and the scissors get more use than the blade. 

It is funny (or sad) that when you say you have a knife, some seem to automatically think you're a Rambo wannabe, somehow dangerous, and probably lower class. Then they want to borrow it...


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

raincoat said:


> Nice topic.
> 
> I'm partial to yellow handle case pocket knives. My dad's father had one. My dad has several. I have a leatherman and a real small old timer, but I'll get a yellow handle case some day.


Those are great knives. I received one as a groomsman's gift about a decade ago and carried it for about six years. Lost it too.

Hmm. Maybe I should buy some khakis without holes in the pockets.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Love those yellow-handled Case knives--don't own one, but always admire them in the Russell catalogue, and they've bee around for ever!


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Rambler,

Thank you for this thread, you may have just solved the question of what to get my son for his birthday. A simple classic pocket knife engraved with his initials to pass down to future generations seems like the perfect gift.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I carry my father's old Victorinox that I bought him for his birthday years ago. Once he passed, I found it among his things, well loved. Now it goes with me everywhere.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

+1 on the Leatherman. Small size and multiple functions make the best pocket knives. I too carry a Leatherman. I think they have a handsome and utilitarian look the same way Zippos and Merkur razors do.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm carrying a German made "Eye Brand" Stockman(2 blades) lately with yellow handles, but I have a weakness for Case knives and have about 10. I've lost several at the airport:icon_pale:, so I have to be extra careful!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Here you are Rambler, from a couple of weeks ago. A similar thread :icon_smile:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1066614#post1066614


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

For many, many years I carried a small, two bladed, Buck knife, almost continuously. Then came the TSA and (prior to an early morning flight from Chicago's O'Hare Arpt to DC' Metro Arpt) there went my Buck knife, never to be seen again! I do have a very small version of a Swiss Army Knife that I carry these days and I recently picked up a couple of larger pocket knives and have been teaching my grandson(s) the relaxing art of whittling a stick down to a toothpick.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

oops, sorry, Earle, only joined recently, and not much for research
as the cocktail hour wears on. No plagiarism intended, I assure...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

No, no, no, not at all....It wasn't a rebuke. I meant it as a supplement to your thread, so that all responses are collated.:icon_smile:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

most gracious , a similar thread indeed, and most enjoyable to read.


----------



## raincoat (Oct 31, 2009)

chacend said:


> Rambler,
> 
> Thank you for this thread, you may have just solved the question of what to get my son for his birthday. A simple classic pocket knife engraved with his initials to pass down to future generations seems like the perfect gift.


Col. Littleton makes some attractive knives and they'll engrave them for you. I like their no. 5 knife. On the website I mean, I don't actually have one. I usually don't like lockblades as much but this one seems real nice:

And for a knife that you don't mind losing at the airport, what about an Opinel? These are still only about $10.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't typically carry a pocket knife anymore, but do when I can carry in my front pocket. I just don't want to rip my leather seats. When I do carry my knife its usually my Gerber Applegate Fairburn knife w/a black blade my wife(then girlfriend) got me for my birthday.








I carry my Kershaw Whirlwind spring assisted opener on my mountain bike, but I carry it sometiems as well. Its pretty lightweight so its nice some days.


----------



## Commander Caractacus Pott (Oct 9, 2009)

I carry a small, two blade Case that has proved to be quite handy.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

This thread is restoring my faith in humanity. Wish I could post pics, I'll get my son to explain it to me (again) next time he's home from MIT. When not in work duds, I'll carry: an MGC damascus folder, bone handled; or a sweet Buck bird knife, looks like an old-timer with a gut hook instead of a 2d blade; or a Hen and Chickens canoe; my Dad's Barlow, I'm afraid of losing.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

raincoat said:


> Nice topic.
> 
> I'm partial to yellow handle case pocket knives. My dad's father had one. My dad has several. I have a leatherman and a real small old timer, but I'll get a yellow handle case some day.


This is really nice.

Not the least bit trad, but this is my favorite: CRKT Full Throttle.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Chaimdream: the _act_ of always carrying a pocketknife is sufficiently trad to allow total freedom as to make and model.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^This has been hotly contested in past threads, TR. Be careful . You're opening the door for a flame (or at least a ic12337. 

Within the forum there are two attitudes on applying Trad to non-clothing related questions, and they are quite simple:
1. It shouldn't be done, and it's absurd.
2. It can be done, and it's relevant.

In fact, threads like this that start in the Trad Forum but are not about clothing are often banished to The Interchange.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

But would this not be considered an accessory? No they aren't vintage cufflinks or a ribbon banded watch, but its an important part of what many men take with them every day. I would even say a watch is a similarly utilitarian tool that is great to have and missed when you forget it. Besides theres not much more traditionally American than a classically built American made pocket knife; especially when many places around the world ban them.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I suppose you're right, Coleman--but I, for one, don't feel dressed without it. As foric12337: bring it on who dares!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL. I'm not making either argument, I'd like to point out (I'm a waffler and am bound to contradict myself, eventually, if I do).


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I fly a lot, so I don't carry a knife in my pocket anymore. I've already given up two pocketknives to security people. Both times I appeared remarkably stupid to my coworkers.

In my satchel I carry a Spartan Swiss Army knife. The blades are easy to sharpen and I like them better than Leatherman blades. (Leathermans make excellent tools, but blah knives, I think.) And if I lose the knife I can replace it inexpensively.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice topic.

I either carry a Leatherman micro or a Kershaw Ken Onion Chive.

Now that I travel a good bit, sadly they stay home. My wife and I were in Puerto Rico and I almost walked through the metal detector with my Chive in my pocket. Luckily, my father-in-law hadn't left yet and was able to mail it to me.

I used to carry them all the time, and until the TSA said I couldn't, even on flights.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

I always have my knife with me - a rare rosewood-handled Victorinox Spartan. It gets used many times every day. When I fly I simply place it inside my carry-on suitacse, in my Dopp bag's zippered compartment beside nail clippers and small scissors and it sails through security. 

I would hate to lose it because I haven't seen another like it and it has been with me every waking hour for many years. That's the same reason I'd hate to leave it at home.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

My choice for daily carry is the Victorinox "Trekker" model. In a semi-rural environment, it is the best choice among many I have tried. The one-hand opening is convenient, and a locking blade is essential for any folding knife I own. Also, the little saw is usually more practical than the blade for cutting through wood.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Those little saws are great for retrieving a fly from a bankside tangle of thorny dogroses--Spring is coming!


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

raincoat said:


> Nice topic.
> 
> I'm partial to yellow handle case pocket knives. My dad's father had one. My dad has several. I have a leatherman and a real small old timer, but I'll get a yellow handle case some day.


the knife I described in an earlier post is exactly like this one but an "Eye Brand" Solingen Germany. I also carry a single blade Case, also with a yellow handle


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Gerber. I've had one of these for years and have given them as gifts, quite successfully. Razor sharp and super cheap--Amazon sells them for around $10. Simple, quality blade and made-in-USA. Fits the aesthetic perfectly.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

32: I really like those unbolstered nylon handled jobs: nearly weightless, top notch blades, as on a gerber, and solid.


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

I too have a Leatherman Micro that mostly gets used for fishing.

I have another pocketknife that I haven't used much which was a gift from a boarding school friend at graduation. Monogrammed and everything. It's time to at least toss that one into the fishing vest, since I only use the Leatherman's scissors or knife to begin with. A beautiful knife -- I'll try to find a picture online or take one once I get it from home.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Pocket knife enthusiasts should take a look at this, the traditional way a knife is made:

Trevor Ablett, Little Mester


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> 32: I really like those unbolstered nylon handled jobs: nearly weightless, top notch blades, as on a gerber, and solid.


Exactly. So light you barely know it's in your pocket.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

AlanC: loved the link, thanks. I'm all about hand-made stuff: there are also some beautiful handmade Japanese knives out there , though more of the kitchen variety; and our American artisans are second to none.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

I carry a Wenger Swiss Army that is very much like this one (mine is red anodized, rather than blue.) Its only 3/16" thick and the watch back opener comes in handy for prying and as a screwdriver.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

AlanC said:


> Pocket knife enthusiasts should take a look at this, the traditional way a knife is made:
> 
> Trevor Ablett, Little Mester


My lovely wife (with some strong hinting from me) ordered an Ablett knife for my birthday. Due to a backlog of orders I just now received it. I wanted a stag handle, so the wait was longer. Here 'tis:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice Alan. The stag handle inlays and the brass cap really look good together.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a Swiss Army that I use as my keychain for my house keys and a flash drive. Yes, it goes everywhere with me, except through the airport.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Gorgeous knife, Alan. Nobody does solid like the English!


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

This is the knife I would usually carry in my pocket if I wasn't "dressed up". I got it when I was an EMT. It's the Gerber Hinderer Rescue, designed by a firefighter (Rick Hinderer). It's only blade has a serrated edge for most of its length, while the inch or so closest to the tip is actually dull. It has a fold-out seatbelt cutter near the back (in the picture, the knife on top has it extended), a glass punch (the small round pointy tip on the end opposite the blade), and the rectangular cutout on one side is sized to open the valve on most oxygen bottles. The thumb-stud opener and the lock release are designed to be large enough and simple enough to open even while wearing firefighting gloves, which don't permit much dexterity.










They also now make a "tactical" version of this knife, that has a black casing, blackened blade, and the blade has a smaller serrated section while the other part of the blade is now sharp instead of dull.

My multi-tool was the Gerber Diesel. It came in handy a number of times, even in the back of an ambulance (don't ask):


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Victorinox for me. I wish I knew about the Ablett when I lived in Sheffield: that's a beauty.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Boker + Subcom

Or Spyderco Spin









I don't need a big knife but I do need a decent knife.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Dad's knives*



Pink and Green said:


> I carry my father's old Victorinox that I bought him for his birthday years ago. Once he passed, I found it among his things, well loved. Now it goes with me everywhere.


I have several of my dad's old knives. Most all have at least one blade with a broken tip that he broke doing some form of furniture repair or odd job around the house. While I do not usually carry a knife, I cherish all of the ones that he had that were stuck into a drawer when he replaced them as his daily carry.
Tom


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been trying to carry less in my pockets, but a man isn't a man without a pocket knife. This is the smallest knife I could find that still had a useful blade, pliers, scissors, and some screwdrivers. It is highly useful on a regular basis:

https://img714.imageshack.us/i/knife1.jpg/

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/knife2j.jpg/

https://img96.imageshack.us/i/knife3.jpg/

- Mike


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> I have a Swiss Army that I use as my keychain for my house keys and a flash drive. Yes, it goes everywhere with me, except through the airport.





P Hudson said:


> Victorinox for me. I wish I knew about the Ablett when I lived in Sheffield: that's a beauty.


x2 on Victorinox. I used to dream of getting the big one when I was a kid, but ended up with a tinker or something like that.

I was recently surprised to see genuine swiss-made Victoinox SD knives at RadioShack for around $6 a piece (a color selection too). Kind of a nice cheap starter knife for a kids keychain.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a Buck Hunter 110, but it's really too bulky to stick comfortably in a pocket. I only actually carry it if I'm setting out for some sort of project where I anticipate needing it. It's also too long to be lawfully carried in the city of Cleveland, Ohio (a benighted place). All the same, I really enjoy it because it's got great heft, secure blade lock (I don't trust the little tabs on Gerber blades), and is absolutely beautiful. Gerber makes fine knives, but the utility-knife styling, while low maintenance, is really quite hideous.

I desperately need to get a small two-blade Case to carry around all the time.


----------



## andcounting (Apr 7, 2009)

I carry an old case that was my great-grandfathers. I can't think of anything that more embodies my philosophies on trad.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Very nice Alan. The stag handle inlays and the brass cap really look good together.


Agreed. An amazing knife, at an even more amazing price (I looked it up). Way more affordable than I would have guessed.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> I have a Swiss Army that I use as my keychain for my house keys and a flash drive. Yes, it goes everywhere with me, except through the airport.


Now you can have a flash drive IN your Swiss Army knife: https://www.swissarmy.com/multitools/Pages/Category.aspx?category=victorinox+flash&


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

A pocket knife? This one isn't:

https://www.wengerna.com/giant-knife-16999


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I've always found having only one of something to be so...limiting.









The all black one stays in my tool-bag.
While I have other multi-tools, the Leatherman Juice S2 is my most-carrier, and I keep it in a belt-loop, sandwiched between my belt and my pants.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

What a great thread (as others have said). I have to share a story about when I was a kid (in GA). My Dad's best friend, who was from Mississippi, would always tell me, "A gentleman is never fully dressed without his pocketknife". All the boys new this, and we all carried small pocketknives, usually given to us a special gift. Mine was a moving gift when I had to move out of town in 7th grade (2 blade Old Timer). For years afterwards, when I would see my Dad's friend, he'd quiz me and say, "Got your pocketknife"? And I'd have to prove it so, or face significant (gentle) admonishment. I'll remember that forever. Thanks for reminding me of those great memories.

Tom


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

As Tom said, a terrific thread.

Most days, I carry a Spyderco Native with a wonderful single S30V blade. Very light, very sharp, holds an edge well. And I find that on those rare occasions when I don't carry it, I really, really need it for something.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

JJR512 said:


> A pocket knife? This one isn't:
> 
> https://www.wengerna.com/giant-knife-16999


Sorta gives a second meaning to one of our favored expressions used to describe a particular shoe design..."big and heavy." B & H that knife certainly is and sporting an engineered design that renders all of those wonderful tools and accessories virtually worthless (from a functional perspective), and priced at only $1400! :crazy:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Great thread. I have a collection of pocket knives and really enjoyed taking them when I traveled to open bottles, cut food for picnics, etc

But with the airline restrictions they're all in a drawer! My favorite is a Laguiole similar to this one only with a corkscrew:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Andy said:


> Great thread. I have a collection of pocket knives and really enjoyed taking them when I traveled to open bottles, cut food for picnics, etc
> 
> But with the airline restrictions they're all in a drawer! My favorite is a Laguiole similar to this one only with a corkscrew:


Nice, looks like the kind of shiv a Parisian villian might stick you with!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I carry a small Victorinox. Not a great knife for any sort of serious whittlin' or cutting...but very handy with 4 or 5 gadgets. Small and light and relatively cheap. The last point is important because I have a habit of losing them. I happen to be a Mississippian so I guess that helps me uphold the tradition. Pocket knives are defintely trad here. After all who would want the humilation of being asked by his lady who, upon discovering a loose thread on her garment and asked the assumptive question, "Could I borrow your pocket knife for a minute?"...and having to confess that he doesn't carry one! Word would spread fast.:icon_smile:


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

All those beautiful knives, but hardly a corkscrew in sight! My swiss army is always either opening bottles of wine or packages from the Trad thrift exchange.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

*Great locks*

I've always liked single bladed knives that locked well, particularly frame locks.


----------



## Kenneth Hill (Aug 31, 2008)

small Swiss Army: Blade, nail file, toothpick/screwdriver, scissors.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

How nice to see this thread back for a while: realize that when I started it I didn't know how to get snaps onto AA. Now I do so here goes, the 4 I use, the unbolstered black one is the one I generally carry; Dad's was the Buck with the guthook, which I use when appropriate:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

oops, forgot one in daily use


----------



## C-Murder (Mar 7, 2010)

This is my everyday carry, "Boker, Pipsqueak". Pretty small knife, but very stout and can take a beating. Blade 2.5"


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Another vote for the leatherman though I'm as likely to have it on my belt and a replaceable blade folder in my pocket. I always have a knife either on me or close at hand, frequently two. Occasionally I'll carry three and one strange day I found myself carrying four! That seemed a bit excessive so I put two of them away.

The Opinal is my favorite for going to steakhouses. Those ugly saws they give you to cut meat with aren't knives!

As for TSA, the knives are the first things I pack in the suitcase.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Hi

Lot of case lovers, which is a great workhorse of a knife.
I am a big fan renetly of D Alton Holder out of Texas. He makes the most beuatiful knife for about 1000-1500 dollars.
Also big fan of old Randalls. Have a few pre vietnam that are a beauty. I have several of these.
I also, love the master of the original drop point knife, these run about 10K up used.

And my everyday knife, is a Randal. I love Randal, they are not custom, but like Stickley furniture, the greatest machined knife out there.
Please, look at D Holder, lot of beauty in his knife. Engraving.
He has done couple presidents!

Later
Jimmy


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Also, my favorite id the drop point hunter.
Classic ones were done my Loveless and John young. They run enough for a nice entry BMW.
Steve Johnson out of Utah does a beautiful, custom knife for 1/3 the loveless/young hunters.
These are a beautiful knife, more for collecting, let alone get blood on it.
For your information D Alton Holder, again, out of Texas makes a knife under 1000 dollars.
I have a couple, and these are a beuatiful, engraved hunter, beautiful steel.
I feel this is comparable to steve younr/loveless in make, and quality of material.
D Alton Holder made knive for many presedents, if any one interested.

There is a man in NC, who is getting high knife reviews... Actuall trained in the Loveless mold. I have seen his knives, and there is no difference between a loveless drop point, r his knives.
The new mans knives run about 1000-1500.

My daily, beat it up is a case and gerber BTW

Nice day
Jimmy


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> Gentlemen: Admittedly, I grew up south of the Mason-Dixon line, so I have certain attitudes and prejudices. One is that no man's traditional outfit is complete without a pocket knife in his pocket. Many of my Yankee friends, and the TSA, seem to think it's near kin to an assault weapon, but anyone who carries one knows that it's used daily, for the most domestic of tasks. The ladies (I get flamed when I say this, but it's true) always appreciate it, when it's appropriately flourished. So my question is, do you carry one, and can we see a picture of it? I'd show a picture of mine, but I haven't mastered the art of putting photos on the internet yet. (It's an Al Mar, Japanese, unbolstered, light, thin, sharp, inexpensive).


Yes, I regularly carry one of two. Sorry that there are no longer any pictures of either. Purchased both from A G Russell who had each made in Japan. I have definite preferences regarding the country of manufacture of knives, and Japan is one from which I *will *purchase them.

My ever day knife is very compact for its blade size and utility. It's a solid stainless one-hand folding, lockback knife with stainless liners and no scales. It has 3 3/8" blade. It fits very well in the change pouch of my khakis. I use it for everything from snipping loose threads, to carving up good sized cardboard boxes, to helping to prepare dinner. (It is so well designed and made that I've found nothing better with which to trim poultry. And since it is entirely stainless, it can be cleaned thoroughly.)

My "dress" knife is smaller and thus fits better in the smaller pouches of tailored trousers. Also Russell, and also from Japan, it is a very pretty lockback folder with a Damascus blade, nickel silver linings and bolsters and figured wood scales. It has a 3" blade that is smaller and much less robust but that is still very useful for the daily tasks of opening mail, etc.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I carry a Leatherman Skeletool. It has an excellent knife which I use for cutting aramid ropes. Also since I've carried it I have had no use for pliers. It never rains when you carry an umbrella right?


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

My everyday pocket knife.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I carry the Buck 55.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Depending upon the day, my whim, etc., I carry:

--Strider SnG
--Opinel No. 6
--Kershaw Blur
--Tiffany Swiss Army (gift with sentimental value)


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Back on March 4, 2010, I posted that my everyday pocket knife was a SA Trekker model. I have carried one for at least twenty years, with modifications that may be of interest. On all of mine, I regrind the screwdriver and can opener to small, sharp blades. The smaller is kept scalpel sharp and unused to be ready for what may come. I also convert the awl to a tiny screwdriver that fits eyeglass screws. Happily, my the Trekkers do not have a useless corkscrew, but I have not yet identified a good modification for the nearly-useless Phillips screwdriver.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I have an Opinel on my desk at work, great for little tasks. Carrying is illegal here, not sure what regulations are on keeping a knife at the desk but noones called me out on it. 

In my very short period in service, I had a Gerber multitool that I've seemingly lost since then, I miss that one. Had an excellent saw. I got my very first knife when I was five, a traditional Swedish Mora style knife. I miss that as well. 

I check japaneseknifedirect.com sometimes for a cool utility knife but nothing that fits the budget has been in stock so far. The Hattoris in particular are very pretty.


----------

